# Converting Quarter House, New Orleans ??



## letsgosteelers (Jul 24, 2014)

A family member was contacted by Quarter House this week re: converting to points.

He was told he had to decide and pay the $3,600 fee and that if he did not act he would lose the deal.  He wasn't going to get pressured so he said he had to check with his wife and hung up.

I don't know yet the details of what he has but why do they do these conversions and are they mandatory?

thanks!


*Update:*

Yesterday he had a long winded online meeting with a rep of Outfield Resort Group. They were trying to convince him to convert his existing Deeded Timeshare to a points system and claimed they were representing his home resort, Quarter House in New Orleans.  

The bottom line was a cost of $3,690 to convert and receive 67,800 points every other year after he deposited his week and paid maintenance fees ($571 every other year).

Here are some details on the timeshare:
Quarter House, New Orleans, LA.
Week number 2, every other year (odd years)
2 Bedroom penthouse suite, sleeps 8
Purchased in 2000 for $10,000
He currently belongs to Interval International as the vacation exchange company


A few questions...

- It seems the benefit of converting to points is the ability to do fractional reservations rather than full fixed weeks.  Anything else?
- Does he gain anything in "trading power" by converting to points?
- If he wants to convert, does he have to go through this group or can he just go direct to the resort and convert for a lower fee?



Thanks again for any info, recommendations, etc.!


----------



## momeason (Jul 25, 2014)

A good rule of thumb is never deal with a company that calls you, especially with a timeshare deal.

In general, points conversions are a way to make money for the developer. There is very little, if any, benefit to the consumer in most cases. Sometimes consumers lose rights to their particular unit.

I would recommend keeping his fixed week. I would doubt he would ever get his Penthouse suite again if he converts to points.

"If a timeshare salesman's lips are moving, he is lying"


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 5, 2014)

This outfit has been calling me for over a month trying to set up an online meeting and finally I had to block their number. I have told them each time that I will only do the meeting alone and not with my wife and they still keep calling. 

I am not 100% certain but I am pretty sure they are selling enrollment in II points. They are not the Quarter House. I have not received anything from the QH on any internal points system. Their phone tactics are very high pressure and I seriously doubt the QH has much if anything to do with them. The calls come from the same area code as the QH even though the company is actually brand new and located in Texas. They are deceptively making it look like the QH is calling. The number is VOIP and highly likely that the real call center is in TX. If the QH did contract with them to handle II enrollment I am guessing they will pull it soon. The whole approach is very "Un-QH".

If it is II points, then nothing actually changes with the ownership rights. The only change is within II where you receive an allotment of points instead of a normal week to week exchange. This can be beneficial if the points given for the Penthouse is enough. With a lock-off at the QH it's probably not a good benefit since you already can lock-off and multiply weeks without paying an upfront fee.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 5, 2014)

I suggest you try and contact your hoa and ask about/ complain about outfield.  I think it very unlikely that they are doing it on their own.  My understanding is outfield contacts the hoa and "sells" them on the conversion idea.  "Blah,blah, your owners will have so much more flexibility, it will be easier for you to sell hoa owned units and hey you get a little extra in your pocket to hel the hoa with each conversion ." Once they get the green light and the owner list they can contact owners on behalf of the resort.  Outfield has been used by DRI, festiva, and independent resorts to sell conversions to both RCI and II.  I believe they get 50-60% of the conversion cost after rci or ii takes their cut and the rest goes to the hoa.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 5, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> I suggest you try and contact your hoa and ask about/ complain about outfield.  I think it very unlikely that they are doing it on their own.  My understanding is outfield contacts the hoa and "sells" them on the conversion idea.  "Blah,blah, your owners will have so much more flexibility, it will be easier for you to sell hoa owned units and hey you get a little extra in your pocket to hel the hoa with each conversion ." Once they get the green light and the owner list they can contact owners on behalf of the resort.  Outfield has been used by DRI, festiva, and independent resorts to sell conversions to both RCI and II.  I believe they get 50-60% of the conversion cost after rci or ii takes their cut and the rest goes to the hoa.



You might be right that QH agreed to it but the approach is high pressure and low class. When I saw the new II points being an option in the newsletter a few quarters ago I incorrectly assumed they were handling it in-house. It's surprising because QH handles rentals and sales completely in-house. When I get around to calling I will find out for sure.

The web address for the Outfield looks horrible and their BB file was just opened a few months ago. They already have a D rating.

*UPDATE:* It looks like they previously went by the name Outfield Marketing at the same address but are now using an entity named Outfield Resort Group.


----------



## CompanyResponse (Mar 7, 2015)

*Quarter House*

My name is Steve LaMantia, I am one of the founders and managing partner of Outfield Resort Group. I would like to take this opportunity to address some of the questions and concerns in this thread. 

First of all I would like to thank everyone for their feedback, it is very important to our company and helps us improve. 

Our company was hired by the Quarter House. If you go to the resorts website, click on Interval Weeks for Sale at the top of the page and read the last paragraph it will verify our relationship. 

If you wish our company to cease calling you please give us a call at 940-566-5127 and asked to be placed on the "Do not call" list, they will ask what resort you own, name and phone number or simply tell the agent to put you on the "Do not call" list the next time we call.

The resort is not supposed to sell the package at a lower price then we are offering. The conversion is certainly not "mandatory". 

There has been a lot of owners wondering if points are better. I will give you the short explanation and you can derive your own conclusion. With points you have all the benefits you had before converting. You retain your deed. You are allowed to deposit traditionally as a week, just like before and enjoy all the same benefits as if you did not convert to points. However, you now have the additional benefit of turning your week into points. Matter of fact, you can deposit like a traditional week and decide later to turn into points. With points there is no "Trading Power" in the traditional sense. All points are equal, if you have enough points and the inventory is available you will be able to secure it, first come first served. This opens up a lot of inventory owners were unable to secure in the past. With that being said, the owner may have to give up more than one weeks worth of points to secure it and vice versa if you secure a smaller unit, lower demand or less nights etc. So in my opinion, if you are not losing any benefits only gaining, points are a plus.

Our company has an A rating with the BBB. Google search: Outfield Resort Group BBB click on the first link http://www.bbb.org/dallas/business-...tfield-resort-group-ltd-in-denton-tx-90088536 

We contacted the BBB and were advised consumers sometimes file complaints with their local BBB and that record is not uploaded to our file. They are working on the issue. We had two accounts in the Dallas-Ft. Worth area until they recently combined them. If the complaints never reach our company we do not have the chance to respond. I did try to find our company with a D rating and was unable to do so. If you can forward me what BBB issued that rating I certainly would appreciate it and so would the customers who lodged the complaint. 

Thanks and Happy Traveling,

Steve LaMantia


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 9, 2015)

Outfield Resort Group said:


> My name is Steve LaMantia, I am one of the founders and managing partner of Outfield Resort Group. I would like to take this opportunity to address some of the questions and concerns in this thread.
> 
> First of all I would like to thank everyone for their feedback, it is very important to our company and helps us improve.
> 
> ...



Steve,

Either you just started that do not call list, the numbers are purged often, or it's broken. I have requested to not be called multiple times and yet I am still called on a fairly irregular basis. One time one of your employees very rudely engaged in an argument with me over the availability of my wife to attend an online presentation. He wouldn't stop arguing so I eventually hung up on him. I am sure his notes documented that it was the customer's fault. I was even sent a letter by your company after I submitted a complaint to the BBB and I believe the letter stated I would no longer be called. Here is a recent log of your office calling me:

2/26/15 - 7:55PM
2/25/15 - 5:50PM
2/24/15 - 5:52PM
2/24/15 - 4:22PM
2/23/15 - 6:00PM

I may not have said the exact words, "add me to the do not call list", but I did say, "Do not call me again". That's pretty clear.

Why do you route through the Quarter House phone number when you call instead of using your own business number in Texas? I can see how you would get more pick-ups but isn't that a little deceptive? The first time I was called by your company the rep said they were with the Quarter House and not a representative of the Quarter House. That first call I was 100% convinced it was the Quarter House speaking with me. Since then it has always been either a rep of the QH or Outfield Resort Group. 

All that aside, the points option seems like a bad deal because it doesn't transfer to a new owner upon resale. I know this is not something on your end because you are simply a 3rd party selling the option but the fee is too high to not have the ability to transfer. Hopefully II has recently or will at some point soon add this ability. An RCI points unit transfers at the recipients option and Quarter House has RCI Points units.  

I will send you a pm so you can add me to the real "do not call" list.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 9, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I suggest you try and contact your hoa and ask about/ complain about outfield.  I think it very unlikely that they are doing it on their own.  My understanding is outfield contacts the hoa and "sells" them on the conversion idea.  "Blah,blah, your owners will have so much more flexibility, it will be easier for you to sell hoa owned units and hey you get a little extra in your pocket to hel the hoa with each conversion ." Once they get the green light and the owner list they can contact owners on behalf of the resort.  Outfield has been used by DRI, festiva, and independent resorts to sell conversions to both RCI and II.  I believe they get 50-60% of the conversion cost after rci or ii takes their cut and the rest goes to the hoa.




Hmmm, I wonder if they are the group calling me representing DRI.  I think they got my number from a recent stay at Sedona Summit through an II exchange.  The woman calling was coughing and sneezing into the phone, and BS-ing her way through it because "the computer is slow pulling up your info" - I doubted they had any info to pull up.  She wanted me to sign up for a tour package but was only offering a Doubletree or Best Western hotel, sounded like a presentation in a hotel conference room. 

When she calls tonight Ill answer and ask who she works for, been calling every night around 7pm since I hung up on her.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## CompanyResponse (Mar 9, 2015)

*Quarter House*

Saintsfanfl,

I do apologize, if you asked us not to call you again, your name should of been removed from our list.

Our agents are supposed to say "We are calling from Outfield Resort Group on behalf of The Quarter House Resort". I will reiterate with my staff today. 

No exchange membership is transferable, with that being said, the new owner can simply enroll in the program and enjoy the same level of membership as the previous owner. I believe the cost is $149, worst case $199, so technically the points membership is not transferable, however in reality its just a good. I want to clarify, I am speaking in reference to the Quarter House and 90% of our clients, not all developers, HOA's and management companies allow this option. 

Yes please private message me and I will remove your number(s) from our list.

SmithOP,
We are not representing DRI. 

Thanks and Happy Travels,
Steve


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 9, 2015)

Outfield Resort Group said:


> I believe the cost is $149, worst case $199, so technically the points membership is not transferable, however in reality its just a good. I want to clarify, I am speaking in reference to the Quarter House and 90% of our clients, not all developers, HOA's and management companies allow this option.



The cost to enroll is only $149-$199? Or are you saying a new owner that bought from a previous enrolled owner does not have to pay the full enrollment fee and instead only pays $149-$199?

I know actual exchange memberships are not transferable but in reality it's the same thing. Old owner closes down their RCI points unit and new owner opens one up. I recently bought a QH unit that was enrolled in RCI points. That points unit can transfer to me as the new owner, but I declined the option since I do not currently use RCI.

Is the initial enrollment fee for all units owned or is it per unit?


----------



## CompanyResponse (Mar 9, 2015)

*Quarter House*

Due to the fact the previous owner already paid for the conversion they are allowing the new owner to enroll for a small fee $149- $199.

The initial cost covers all units owned at the Quarter House.

Hope this helps. 

Steve


----------



## CompanyResponse (Mar 9, 2015)

*Quarter House*

Because the owner already paid the cost to convert, the new owner is allowed to pay a small fee ($149 - $199) not the full enrollment fee. 

One fee covers all weeks owned at The Quarter House. I can't speak for other developers, management companies and HOA's. I can tell you, only one of our clients charge an additional fee for a second or third week. 

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 10, 2015)

CompanyResponse said:


> Because the owner already paid the cost to convert, the new owner is allowed to pay a small fee ($149 - $199) not the full enrollment fee.
> 
> One fee covers all weeks owned at The Quarter House. I can't speak for other developers, management companies and HOA's. I can tell you, only one of our clients charge an additional fee for a second or third week.
> 
> ...



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## FormerOutfieldEmployee (Jun 9, 2015)

CompanyResponse said:


> Saintsfanfl,
> 
> I do apologize, if you asked us not to call you again, your name should of been removed from our list.
> 
> ...



I know for a fact that ORG employees are instructed to say "I am ___ calling from QHS....."

There are a couple other resorts we had contracts with where they told us to say we are from ORG, but mostly we were supposed to lie and just say we are calling from the resort.

In fact, for two of the campaigns they made us say we were physically located in the cities where the resort is to deceive the owners.

Nice try Steve.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 9, 2015)

FormerOutfieldEmployee said:


> I know for a fact that ORG employees are instructed to say "I am ___ calling from QHS....."
> 
> There are a couple other resorts we had contracts with where they told us to say we are from ORG, but mostly we were supposed to lie and just say we are calling from the resort.
> 
> ...



It's too bad a liars pants don't really catch on fire, thanks for telling us the whole story.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 9, 2015)

FormerOutfieldEmployee said:


> I know for a fact that ORG employees are instructed to say "I am ___ calling from QHS....."
> 
> There are a couple other resorts we had contracts with where they told us to say we are from ORG, but mostly we were supposed to lie and just say we are calling from the resort.
> 
> ...



Hence the reason why they port the call through the QH number. So the recipient cannot tell the difference between a QH house employee and ORG. There is absolutely no reason to do that other than to deceive.

I believe the QH instructed them to stop saying they are QH because that only happened to me in the beginning. The QH probably should have stopped allowing the call to be routed through QH because it caused alot of confusion for QH owners. Perhaps that is a requirement of ORG. It caused enough confusion that the QH manager has continually reminded the owners that QH hired ORG and it is not a "scam". The QH newsletter always has scam warnings on it so naturally when ORG calls and tries to make a sale it feels like the scam that we have been warned about.


----------



## DesertGal (Jun 12, 2015)

My experience with the Outfield group was positive, although I'll probably rescind the conversion. They were polite and took the time to answer many questions. I wasn't surprised that the QH hired a company to do this type of marketing...they probably don't have the resources to do it themselves.

That said, I don't like to make a (costly) decision that quickly, and think they should give members at least a few days to make up their minds.  Also, it was unclear whether I could convert later on, or how much that would cost.

I only wish that there were some "converted" members that I could speak with!


----------



## theo (Jun 15, 2015)

*My $0.02 worth...*

I don't know anything about Quarter House, but I do know that "Outfield" is a marketing entity that has been used by Festiva and others to peddle "points conversions" to "weeks" owners. IMnsHO it is rarely (if ever) sufficiently beneficial for any timeshare owner *anywhere* to "re-purchase" (generally for $2,500 to $4,500 more cash) that which he or she *already owns*!  Why on earth would anyone choose to pay several thousand dollars *more* to buy the same timeshare week *twice*? 

Conversion to points is a cash cow for a timeshare facility --- and obviously of financial benefit to the marketing entity aggressively "peddling" these conversions. 
RCI gets a one-time fee for these "conversions to RCI Points" as well of course, but in the final analysis all any *owner* actually gets out of any such "conversion deal" is some improvement in reservation flexibility --- and a reduction of several thousand dollars in their bank account balance. 

To each their own, of course, but IMnsHO this only makes any financial sense if someone acquires a "Points" ownership for which a preceding owner already unwisely chose to pony up that several thousand dollars in cash for the "conversion to points". Even then, it only makes sense if that prior "conversion to points" remains completely intact upon subsequent transfers of ownership, which is definitely not the case at all timeshare facilities (proof of which is easily found in TUG posts, including very recently).

P.S. I don't know why this thread is in the "Exchanging" forum, having nothing whatsoever to do with the topic of "exchanging" --- but no harm or foul, I guess.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 19, 2015)

DesertGal said:


> That said, I don't like to make a (costly) decision that quickly, and think they should give members at least a few days to make up their minds.  Also, it was unclear whether I could convert later on, or how much that would cost.



They can't openly give you a few days or it would kill 90+% of the sales. It's no different than a standard timeshare presentation. When you really think about it the purchase makes very little sense.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 19, 2015)

theo said:


> P.S. I don't know why this thread is in the "Exchanging" forum, having nothing whatsoever to do with the topic of "exchanging" --- but no harm or foul, I guess.



It is (in)directly related to exchanging because it is Interval International Club Gold which are points that are only good for exchanging in II.


----------



## DesertGal (Jun 19, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> When you really think about it the purchase makes very little sense.



I think that for some people it does make sense...for instance, those that regularly "trade down", trade on short notice, or want shorter stays.  The points they offered me could go a long way, were I willing to spend the time juggling them.

My main reasons for rescinding were 1) I didn't want to spend any more time thinking about timesharing than necessary, 2) I might want to sell my unit at any time and wouldn't recoup the conversion fee.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 19, 2015)

DesertGal said:


> I think that for some people it does make sense...for instance, those that regularly "trade down", trade on short notice, or want shorter stays.



Only if you don't think it all the way through. There are much better options than paying that much money to convert to something that you could already have for free. 

Trading down is the only benefit you mentioned that you need points for, but anything they will give you a good amount of points for can be rented out for cash. It can work for some but II probably lags way behind in the trading down for value category.

You can take any old dog trader or an AC and trade on short notice. You don't need points for that.

Short stays can be had with any Gold account using the cheapest traders in the system. There is no power filter on short stays and the supply and areas are the bare bones leftovers. They also cannot be canceled or re-traded, even within 24 hours. They tout short stays as a benefit of the points system but it isn't worth paying an extra dime for. Sure you can book as many short stays as your points will allow but this is really cheap inventory with heavy restrictions. I have used short stays and they can have a purpose but it is extremely limited (and you don't need a points account).


----------

